# rear bumper bolt broken off



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

Is there a good way to remove it, or am I right in thinking I'll probably either have to drill behind it through the trunk or cut a chunk of the mounting area out, extract the nut and weld it all back together. Thoughts? This is the bolt in the body the mount hooks up to. It appears the nut is "blind."


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't believe any of the 64-74 bumper attachment bolts go to the body.
What year is the car?

A pic would help, too.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Are you talking about the bumper? or the body mounts? the more I read this, the more it sounds like your talking about the body mounts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bumper bolts have nuts on the other end. Simply remove the nut and bolt. If the bolt is broken, it should fall out, as there is nothing to hold it in.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

tiger13 said:


> Are you talking about the bumper? or the body mounts? the more I read this, the more it sounds like your talking about the body mounts.


I think you're right, tiger13.

If you are talking about broken body mount bolts then yes, you are correct.
You need to cut an opening to access the nut if it is spinning or if the bolt broke.

Cut a 3-sided flap and fold the flap back to do the repair, then weld the flap closed again after the repair is done.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

In the 1970 GTO bumper diagram in the GTO Restoration Guide P 78 it is described as "BRACKET, Impact Bar - Outer" I will try to get pics today. My ride is a 71 Lemans. Can you use the early style frame brackets on a later car? Would be tempted to do that instead, as the body was somewhat...abused by people rear ending it.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

jmt455 said:


> I don't believe any of the 64-74 bumper attachment bolts go to the body.
> What year is the car?
> 
> A pic would help, too.


Well, I am surprised.
I just looked at that exploded view and learned something new.

Somebody here should be able to give you the exactly correct answer.


----------

